# Cashew help



## john dice (Dec 14, 2016)

Researching here I found out about blanching cashews. I think I did it to long cause after a cold smoke and baking them for about an hour at 200 degrees they are still soft. Any ideas on how to rescue these?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 14, 2016)

Not sure if it will work or not, but, try bumping the "O" to about 300 or so...roasting temps might firm them up better. Can't hurt, anyway.

Eric


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2016)

You could try roasting them in a big pan on the stove too.

Al


----------

